# Gobble Up the Savings!



## Platinum Interchange (Nov 23, 2011)

Gobble Up the Savings!

Platinum Interchange sincerely appreciates your continued support, and business. To express our Thanks, we would like to extend a few savings your way.

*Promotion Offers for 11/24/11-11/27/11 Only*
*Promotions cannot be combined with any other coupons or promotions

Terms & Conditions 


Exchanging 
-Receive $15.00 off of any exchange booked!  

Depositing 
-Deposit a week starting 2/25/12 or later 
-Receive two (2) bonus weeks 
   -90 day booking restriction 


Renting 
-Book a Hot Week rental with a start date within 15 days 
-Pay only $199* 

*Taxes and other resort fees not included
*Discount will not be applied to online bookings
*Participating resorts only


----------

